# Microsoft Goes After Fake Security Scans



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

It's about time they addressed this one.
Good for MS!

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/pos...eans-fake-antivirus-tool-from-994061-pcs.html


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Yep... I've seen that one quite a few times... Glad they're addressing it!


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

Awsome.

I have probably fixed this one on at least two dozen systems.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I dealt with 3 of these last month... real pain in the Butt...


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

The best tool I've found for it is Malwarebytes.
Free and it removes the rogues quickly and easily.
Smitfraud fix doesn't seem to work on the latest versions.


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

deltafowler said:


> The best tool I've found for it is Malwarebytes.
> Free and it removes the rogues quickly and easily.
> Smitfraud fix doesn't seem to work on the latest versions.


That is the one that I have used for the last dozen or so that I worked on.
Pretty quick. Highly recommend that anyone that supports their family and friends computers, have a copy on your keychain-flash drive.

As once this goodie of a spamware (this is a lot closer to a virus though), hooks in it makes using any webbrowser (IE, FireFox, Safari) a nightmare.

I then usually follow up with a run of Ad-Aware and Microsoft Defender.
Then be sure to check that their anti-virus is still installed.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Yep... Everything looks to be in tip, top shape here! :sure:

Thanks Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool!!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> Yep... Everything looks to be in tip, top shape here! :sure:
> 
> Thanks Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool!!


!rolling Fantastic work, M$!!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

*M*ore*S*crewups?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmm.... what is everyone's opinion of the following:
Rogue Remover
AVG (Free version)
SpyBot Search and Destroy
SpywareBlaster
Super AntiSpyware
Spyware Terminator
AdAware
I have used the free versions of these software for years already with success.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> Hmmm.... what is everyone's opinion of the following:


Malwarebytes and Avast! = all you need


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> Hmmm.... what is everyone's opinion of the following:
> Rogue Remover
> AVG (Free version)
> SpyBot Search and Destroy
> ...


Love AVG Free. I started using it last year with version 7 which I actually prefer to 8, which seems to eat more resources. NEVER had a virus infect my computer since I've been using it (knock on wood).

But then again I don't do torrents or visit any other infectious sites either.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> But then again I don't do torrents or visit any other infectious sites either.


Based upon an old saying, you must be quite blissful 

Here's the thing about the rogue antivirus and similar programs. They're not technically a virus. 
They are installed with user interaction and compliance. AVG and other antivirus programs can't detect and stop them, because they're simply programs, not viruses in the traditional sense. 
They can easily be reached through Google search results. 
They reside on compromised web servers which house otherwise legitimate content, not in bit torrents and other binaries.

So, while I'm sure you quite enjoyed the opportunity to tout your own stellar record for software acquisition, whilst chastising the activities of those about whom you know little to none, I'm afraid you're simply blowing smoke on this particular subject.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> Based upon an old saying, you must be quite blissful
> 
> Here's the thing about the rogue antivirus and similar programs. They're not technically a virus.
> They are installed with user interaction and compliance. AVG and other antivirus programs can't detect and stop them, because they're simply programs, not viruses in the traditional sense.
> ...


Thanks for calling me a liar.

And I wasn't chastising anyone. Some people seem to have guilt complexes though. :sure:


----------

